
Scale as a Design Input, Not an Output - stevemoffatt
https://medium.com/@stevemoffatt/scale-as-an-input-not-an-output-897fb81ea3f4
======
stevemoffatt
It's a common in the ambiguity of startups that engineering-led organizations
will default to build and "push" a feature, hoping that it changes the market
context. Last week I talked about integrating lightweight-market pull in the
development process, building on well-established leanstartup principles. This
week I shift focus to starting with scale in mind to eliminate the need for
half-measures and keep the team focused on user growth instead of unit
economic challenges with scale.

